# Need Help - We Can Help.



## prmsd (Jul 3, 2007)

ARE YOU UNHAPPY WITH YOUR RELATIONSHIP?

WE ARE CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR COUPLES FOR A 
NATIONAL MORNING NEWS SHOW

Do you have a relationship problem, family conflict, or psychological issue? Are you interested in seeking psychological help from a licensed psychotherapist? Get help from a psychotherapist who appears currently on morning news shows, CNN, Discovery Health, nationally syndicated radio shows, and has been in private practice for nineteen years. 

For example: Do you suffer from or experience any of the following;

As a couple, (perhaps with children) do you have relationship issue so severe that you are currently in serious danger of breaking up? 
Do you have a child whose actions frighten you?
Do you or someone you love have anger management issues and are afraid you could hurt someone physically or be physically hurt but are afraid to confront the issue?
Do you have in-laws that are constantly interfering with your marriage?
Is your own or your mate’s jealousy destroying your life or relationship?
Do you have a secret life?

Do you have problems so interesting or bizarre we don’t even have it here?

We are currently looking for couples who are willing to discuss a psychological or relationship problem with a licensed psychotherapist in front of the camera. The problems must be real.

Requirements:
1.	Couples/individuals must live in the United States.
2.	Participants must be at least 21 years of age.
3.	Couples must be in a committed relationship, but do not need to be married.
4.	The problems must be real.

To submit, e-mail the following information:
1.	Contact information (Names/phone numbers/location)
2.	Brief explanation of psychological of relationship issue
3.	Current picture (if possible)

[email protected]


----------

